# Zapi Serial Interface / Console Cable



## uzman2 (Jul 3, 2013)

Zapİ dual ac2 pc cable help


----------



## uzman2 (Jul 3, 2013)

r6 resistor what is ohm?


----------



## uzman2 (Jul 3, 2013)

circuit does not work 
please help 
zapi controller pc serial port cable pc


----------



## sabe (Mar 9, 2014)

Another schematic diagram (not tested by me) 
Very helpful site: http://forkliftdiagnostika.jimdo.com
I looking for pc software for zapi controllers


----------



## uzman2 (Jul 3, 2013)

image is too small 
cable electronic scheme 
help 
please


----------



## sabe (Mar 9, 2014)

In attachments is diagram and photo diy interface


----------



## uzman2 (Jul 3, 2013)

sabe 
Thank you for help 
but I did not understand anything from the schema 
Can you draw me a full schema? 
Zapi can work with usb connector port? 
Zapi is working with the RS232 port 
zapi the PC serial port console program only works 
Can you help


----------



## vins (Mar 15, 2014)

uzman2 said:


> sabe
> Thank you for help
> but I did not understand anything from the schema
> Can you draw me a full schema?
> ...



*Connects USB no problem* http://forkliftdiagnostika.jimdo.com/%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%BA-%D1%81%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BB%D0%B0%D1%82%D1%8C-%D0%B4%D0%B8%D0%B0%D0%B3%D0%BD%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B8%D1%87%D0%B5%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%B9-%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%B1%D0%B5%D0%BB%D1%8C-%D0%B4%D0%BB%D1%8F-zapi-how-to-make-a-diagnostic-cable-for-zapi/
*I warn you that this scheme is hard to do . There are difficulties .

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/volga-volga2/view/508307/

*
Multiadapter works ZAPI and CURTIS - not checked CANbus


----------



## uzman2 (Jul 3, 2013)

vins

very very thanks


----------



## vins (Mar 15, 2014)

uzman2 said:


> vins
> 
> very very thanks



You better do without CANbus . 
And maltiadapter and you can not do.
*USB-ZAPI *FT232RL

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/volga-volga2/view/508335/

*COM-ZAPI*

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/volga-volga2/view/508334/


----------



## uzman2 (Jul 3, 2013)

serial ports wrong pin number 
I'm not sure 
Would pin serial control 
de-9 connector


----------



## uzman2 (Jul 3, 2013)

com circuit 
What can we use transistor q1 and q2?


----------



## vins (Mar 15, 2014)

uzman2 said:


> com circuit
> What can we use transistor q1 and q2?


Q1 , Q2 - BC848C, SOT23 NPN
http://www.chipdip.ru/product/bc848c/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/volga-volga2/view/508513/


----------



## uzman2 (Jul 3, 2013)

serial ports wrong pin number 
I'm not sure 
Would pin serial control 
de-9 connector


----------



## uzman2 (Jul 3, 2013)

com port circuit did not work. 
incorrectly numbered in the diagram com port 
I made the right connections. 
In the diagram: nine numbers 
I: Connect the RS232 port has 5 numbers 
In the diagram: 8 +5 volts number 
I: zap 6 7805 regulator hooked number. 
In the diagram: 6 number RxD 
I: No. 2 connected 
In the diagram: TxD 7 numbers 
I: 3 number connected. 
RS232 port of the computer is running. 
computer sending signals 
zapi the driver does not send a signal 
where is the error 
I have been working with him handheld console 
Can you help please,?


----------



## uzman2 (Jul 3, 2013)

zapi port rs232 connect please help?


----------



## vins (Mar 15, 2014)

Do according to this scheme http://forkliftdiagnostika.jimdo.co...zapi-how-to-make-a-diagnostic-cable-for-zapi/ . 
Multiadapter you do not get !


----------



## danycnt (Mar 30, 2016)

Hello.

Were I can find the console software?

Thank you


----------



## markusb (Apr 9, 2016)

Hi,

I am trying to program a Zapi SEM-2 I recently got.
I have tried the different schematics (with modifications) but it does not work at all. 
Is there any other schematic that works? 
Have anyone of you got this to work?

On the russian schematic the pins are labled wrong? Pin 1 in RS232 is not gnd, the screen is gnd.
And what does pin 6 do? It only connects to 12v through 2k.. VT4 doesnt seem to be wired correct..

And on the Zapi connector pins are mixed. My +12V is on pin 6 if I look in the manual, 5 is gnd, 4 is -txd, 3 is +txd, 2 is -rxd and 1 is +rxd

I need to get this to work with ZpConsole. At the moment I get 4 led fashing when I try to testrun the controller. I thing VACC needs calibrating as the wiring to the pot is ok. Checked all several times.


----------



## paulhe (Jun 1, 2017)

Hi,

I know, this is an old post,
but for all, that are looking for a schematic, here is one, that work. (in Attachment)

The communication is very Simple: The ZAPI need an UART signal (TTL) and this can be realized with a MAX232 (RS232-UART) or with a FT232R (USB-UART).
And there is complete galvanic isolation (optocoupler CNY17-3) between ZAPI and PC (one half is on adapter and another is in ZAPI).

Best regards,
Paul


----------



## Gianni62 (Nov 26, 2017)

Hi to all
I have a question about Zapi Serial Console Cable.
I have FTDI adapters (FT232R) USB to serial.
How I can connect the Zapi +RXD -RXD +TXD -TXD signals
to the 9-pole serial ?

Thanks for help


----------



## Ana Ellen (Sep 10, 2017)

O conector de 9 vias e o db9 seria a entrada do leptop já o rx+ rx_ tx+ TX -
São as entradas do controlador zapi então uma coisa não tem relação com a outra


----------



## Kapanga097 (Jun 10, 2019)

Hello, I am from Argentina, I am dedicated to forklift repair, I need the software for the zapi Pc interface. if possible one that works on 32 or 64bit windows. Where can I download it from?


----------



## dam234 (Oct 14, 2019)

Let me dig you out. 
What is Pin 6 on the diagram in the RS232 connector?
where I have to connect it to the DB9 RS232 plug?


----------



## dam234 (Oct 14, 2019)

Does anyone know where to connect the 6 pin ?


----------



## strom-peter (4 mo ago)

Hello, I looking for zapi software, can some one help me?
I want to see debug-informations from AC3/AC4 on my Ecocarrier.

many Thanks, Peter


----------



## yousefi45 (1 mo ago)

Kapanga097 said:


> Hello, I am from Argentina, I am dedicated to forklift repair, I need the software for the zapi Pc interface. if possible one that works on 32 or 64bit windows. Where can I download it from?


I need this software.can you share link to download?thanks.


----------

